# In What Country Is The Server For This Site Physically Located?



## beenthere donethat (Apr 20, 2007)

Does anyone know? I'd love to post some photos of a friends grow...but not if this is based in the US of nazA

tia,

bt dt


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 24, 2007)

server is located in canada


----------



## cali-high (Apr 28, 2007)

...CANADIA...





peace
cali-high


----------



## 420101 (Apr 28, 2007)

canadian eh! Sweet!


----------



## cali-high (Apr 28, 2007)

i like it theyre the Feds cant go theyre lol


----------



## Beaner (Apr 28, 2007)

wasn't overgrow from canada? didn't stop them, overgrow had 50,000 times more members


----------



## kenneth_342 (Apr 28, 2007)

Overgrow was affilated with a seed bank that shipped to the us. A big nono.


----------



## kenneth_342 (Apr 28, 2007)

here is a link to what happend to overgrow.

Overgrow.com Update :: hightimes.com


----------



## Beaner (Apr 28, 2007)

eh i thought they were just affiliated with gypsy nirvana, you couldn't buy seeds from overgrow they just had links like this site and icmag have. i would note that those companys are all still there heavens stairway was overpriced anyway.


----------

